# A funny story



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

One of my friends posted this earlier on facebook. He is a smart a** so I don't know if it is a forward or he actually did it.

I was at walmart buying a bag of Purina dog chow, in the check out line when the woman behind me asked if I had a dog. Why else would I be buying dog chow, RIGHT??? So on impulse I told her no, I didn't have a dog. I was starting the Purina diet again, and that I probably shouldn't because I ended up in a hospital last time, but that I lost 50 pounds before I woke up in intensive care, with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and all you had to do is load your pockets with purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungery. The food it nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again.( I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story) horrified, the woman asked if I had ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodles butt and a car hit me. I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard. Better watch what you ask me and be prepared for the answer.


Anyway if make me laugh, so I figured I'd share it. As I said, don't know if he did it but it seems like something he would do. 
Ps. If I dispelled anything, I'm sorry. Using my phone so I had to type it all up, instead of copy and past.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's funny, It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had several "friends" post that - not sure if it happened at all, but it sure is getting passed around!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya he posted later last night that it was a forward. Oh well, its still a good laugh.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha my neighbor has sent me this one so many times hahahahaha! Still get a kick out of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

